# Altea ~ La Nucia ~ El Campello ~ Lliber ~ Denia



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

We are visiting from Canada and are now staying in various towns along the Costa Blanca,. We would love to meet up with ex-pats in the area and hear your stories about life in your town, your likes, dislikes etc..

Please PM me or leave a message here, we are in the Altea area for another 3 days and will then be in the El Campello - Alicante area after which we are in the lliber Valley - Jalon area..

Hope to hear from some of you

Cheers


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Goldeneye said:


> We are visiting from Canada and are now staying in various towns along the Costa Blanca,. We would love to meet up with ex-pats in the area and hear your stories about life in your town, your likes, dislikes etc..
> 
> Please PM me or leave a message here, we are in the Altea area for another 3 days and will then be in the El Campello - Alicante area after which we are in the lliber Valley - Jalon area..
> 
> ...


We are in El Campello (actually just outside the town). 

Although we will not be available to meet up, let me know if you have any questions about El Campello or the surrounding area.


----------

